# 1 year old and pooing in the bath



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

ok so my 1 year old male cat wont stop pooing in the bath! his litter tray is also in the bathroom, but even if its fresh litter he will try his best to use the bath. if i catch him in a bath and say his name firmly he does jump out and use his litter so he does know its naughty. my mum told me to rub his nose in it and firmly tell him "NO" tried, and failed misserably on a number of tries.
his sister always uses the tray or goes outside, but him....he wont give up, he sometimes wee's in the bath too.

any suggestions on this naughtyness??


----------



## rachel_mannix (Dec 6, 2008)

hi,my oldest cat does this too from time to time, do you have only one litter tray in the house? 
Also is there plenty of space around the litter tray as we had to move ours as milo was a bit squished in it so preferred the bath as I guess it had more space?!
Hope this helps?! Rach


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't rub his nose in it, that won't mean anything to him, he will just become frightened and more secretive . Leave a couple of inches of water in the bath. When he jumps in he should jump out again pretty quick. You might need to get another litter tray or a bigger litter tray.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Rubbing his nose in it won't work. When he does it, is he alone in the house? If not then you need to keep watch and catch himas often as possible and puthimin his tray. Some cats don't like to use other cats trays so maybe think of getting another one, try relocating it out of the bathroom, if that can't be done how about getting a sheet of plyboard to go over the bath so he can't get in it. You need to break the habit and the association. Or if he really likes the bathroom try one of those new toiletting systems for cats that sits on the toilet.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for the advice i will give anything a try!

he has plenty of room to get in the tray, its not under anything, and as for water in the bath....tried that for 1, he can pull the plug out....and 2, i actually have a video of him playing in the bath with 3 inches of water in it! lol nothing phases him.
we have tried the 2 litter trays, and they decided one was for pees and one was for poos which i thought was a bit odd, but not him pooing....he still used the bath, i think the peice of wood is the only option to be honest.


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

Why do some cats do this, I fostered my friends cat, he done it at her house and in mine. ??? I just thought, well at least I could clean up easily!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol thats how i look at it, but its still annoying as he knows its wrong and uses the litter when i say his name firmly. i did tell myself its better than in the corner of a carpet anywhere else in the house. wonder if i can train him to use the toilet next :tongue:


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

Please don't tell your cat off or rub their nose in it. This does nothing but upset your cat and confuse them. 

Bathrooms aren't the greatest place for a litter box as they are full of human smells and used regularly, cats need their own place to make their own smells otherwise they will continue to cover the smells in their area. Either in the bath, sink, bath matt or even the floor of the loo. 

My suggestion would be to give them a tray out of the bathroom in the house in a quiet place. Be sure to show them where this is and maybe use some of the used litter with their poo in it. Place the tray in a quiet place that is private to them(example: quiet guest room, back of the lounge or under the stairs) and NOT in a busy place in the house (example: the hall or near a door). Corners of rooms are usually good. 

It might help to close the bathroom so they are not confused and tempted to return there for a few weeks. Place them in their new litter tray as soon as you move it and praise them. Then continue to place them in the tray periodically through the day for a couple of days. Praising them when you put them in and even scrap their paws in the box if you can. Placing them in the tray after a large meal is usually helpful as this is usually when they would use the tray when they were kittens. 

My other suggestion would be, if you have two cats to be sure their is a litter box for each of them. Some cats prefer to go in separate places and some even like going around the same time as the other. Either placing a litter tray next to the other one or near by I find is helpful. Then as one uses one box the other can go at the same time, and not in the tub


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

animalia said:


> Please don't tell your cat off or rub their nose in it. This does nothing but upset your cat and confuse them.
> 
> Bathrooms aren't the greatest place for a litter box as they are full of human smells and used regularly, cats need their own place to make their own smells otherwise they will continue to cover the smells in their area. Either in the bath, sink, bath matt or even the floor of the loo.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice, i did laugh at my mum when she told me to rub their nose in it, i think i was more confused than Diesel to be honest! 
I will try moving it, and if i find they are getting too stressed i will try the 2nd tray again out of the bathroom. i will keep you updated


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe leave a small and i mean a small amount of water in the bath and leave the plug in, if he dosent like water it will teach him dont go in


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> Thank you for the advice, i did laugh at my mum when she told me to rub their nose in it, i think i was more confused than Diesel to be honest!
> I will try moving it, and if i find they are getting too stressed i will try the 2nd tray again out of the bathroom. i will keep you updated


You're welcome. You're not alone don't worry. This is a common problem that can be mistaken as bad behaviour. Really it's just kitty letting you know they are unhappy about something. My bengal, Skye likes to pee next to my moggie Mac whilst he is having a poo, she even runs by him as he's pooing to be sure she can pee in the box next to him which is further back under the stairs!! :scared: :lol: She's been close to being pooed on a more than one occasion!! ha ha


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Maybe leave a small and i mean a small amount of water in the bath and leave the plug in, if he dosent like water it will teach him dont go in


tried it....i have a video of him playing in the bath with about 3 inches of water in lol. He also knows how to pull the plug out.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

have you tried putting leom juice in the bath?* Cats arnt supposed to like citrus


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> have you tried putting leom juice in the bath?* Cats arnt supposed to like citrus


ive used lemon cleaner before, but i havent actually tried full on lemon juice or a peice of lemon. worth a try though! 

do you think that would work on my front door step too? my cats dont use the front door at all, but before we even got them other cats like to use it and other peoples for that matter


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It might work yeah worth a try could you not just move his try and shut the bathroom door? or is this not an option.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> It might work yeah worth a try could you not just move his try and shut the bathroom door? or is this not an option.


im going to give it a go, just that its hard to find somewhere for it, as we are in the process of adoption, and its got to be somewhere hyginic ya see.
like their food we have in the kitchen


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh good look with the adoption  so nice of you,* Hope you manage to sort the cat problem out.


----------

